# Buying rzr 800 this week



## BernardB (Jan 30, 2011)

Hey just got the go ahead to pick up a 2011 Rzr 50". How is everybody liking these so far?


----------



## Polaris (May 1, 2011)

They are great, my friend has it and it is completely stock and it still is a beast at anything you put it to: mud, pulling, power!


----------



## BernardB (Jan 30, 2011)

ya sounds good.. Need it for a recovery unit.. I burried my Bruteforce this weekend, Just cruising around our cabins land and some one musta got stuck in our little water crossing because i drive threw it all the time, this time it was torn up and about 5 feet deep haha.. Had a heck of a time getting Truck in close enuff to tug it out


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

I really like mine so far RZR-S, I haven't had much time to ride it with work and all. Only thing I have heard is keep an eye on the air filter it seams they have a poor design if in dusty areas. I just bought a foam filter with an outerwear on mine to help out


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

^ I thought they fixed that on newer models? Maybe not. There's a mod for it I've seen somewhere, might be in a thread here somewhere.


----------



## BernardB (Jan 30, 2011)

does anyone know if the airfilter has been fixed with the 2011? i got it today


----------



## DLB (Oct 8, 2009)

BernardB said:


> does anyone know if the airfilter has been fixed with the 2011? i got it today


No it hasn't. That's what I've read on the RZR forums.


----------



## BernardB (Jan 30, 2011)

ya i read that as well.. ill have to look into it.. do some modding..


----------



## DLB (Oct 8, 2009)

BernardB said:


> ya i read that as well.. ill have to look into it.. do some modding..


A lot of guys are running an outerwears cover over the stock paper filter and that seems to help with the dust. Snorkels are an option as well.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

:worthless:

:bigok:


----------



## BernardB (Jan 30, 2011)

haha i pick it up tonight. Ill take some pics soon as it lands in the yard


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

Congrats on the new toy!! I'm sure it will be a blast to ride. 

I've been reading a lot lately, and the only bad thing i've found is there is a plastic carrier in the front end that fails, and has to be replaced with an aluminum one. I had played with the idea of getting a RZR myself, until i read about the front end issues. I'm sticking with the Brute for now.


----------



## BernardB (Jan 30, 2011)

ill check that out as well


----------



## BernardB (Jan 30, 2011)

ok i picked up the unit.. drove it 30km or so, checked the airbox and its got a rather large amount of dust all inside the box. Does anyone know what the flaw with these is? Seems the seal is abit dodgy so i tossed D-grease all along the rim. Also not a big fan of that crap paper filter that will be changed. just wondering where the dust is getting in on these things.


----------



## DLB (Oct 8, 2009)

BernardB said:


> ok i picked up the unit.. drove it 30km or so, checked the airbox and its got a rather large amount of dust all inside the box. Does anyone know what the flaw with these is? Seems the seal is abit dodgy so i tossed D-grease all along the rim. Also not a big fan of that crap paper filter that will be changed. just wondering where the dust is getting in on these things.


Dust in the air box is not a major concern. As long as dust isn't getting past that paper filter and into the top end of your motor, you're ok.


----------



## BernardB (Jan 30, 2011)

ya, but its way more then id like 2 see, so when i snorkel it shortly imma switch to Uni filter, and some sorta filter at the top of the snorkel


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

i just got a moose foam and an outerwear filter for mine, i was thinking of snorkeling as well but i really dont want to cut the bed. i hope the foam and outer filter will help


----------



## BernardB (Jan 30, 2011)

does this outter filter just fit over the outside stock opening?? if not.. how do u guys think some Oil dabbed Panty hose over the stock intake port would do for some minor dust reduction?


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

the outerwear I'm referring to actually goes over the air filter in the box kinda like two filters i guess plus its water resistant. by the way were still waiting on your new ride pics


----------



## BernardB (Jan 30, 2011)

haha photos tomorrow i promis.. Camera died after 1 shot today.  I think it would be pretty handy if i could find a outter filter that fit onside the intake port..


----------



## Thom (Dec 16, 2009)

Been a while since I posted. i have the 2011 LE. Things to look for. Check behind passenger seat Check your vent lines. Some 11's have aheat issue in which the vent lines melt shut. Easy fix it can be re routed and/or covered with sleeve to prevent melt. Also a few guys reported plastic behind passenger seat melted through. On the 11's they use the RZR-S headers on the stocks. Mine is good so far but others on RZR Forum have not had good luck.


----------



## mudengineer (Feb 17, 2010)

BernardB said:


> Hey just got the go ahead to pick up a 2011 Rzr 50". How is everybody liking these so far?


 
get the rzr S you will be so happy you did!


----------



## mudengineer (Feb 17, 2010)

2010Bruterider said:


> Congrats on the new toy!! I'm sure it will be a blast to ride.
> 
> I've been reading a lot lately, and the only bad thing i've found is there is a plastic carrier in the front end that fails, and has to be replaced with an aluminum one. I had played with the idea of getting a RZR myself, until i read about the front end issues. I'm sticking with the Brute for now.


 
wus lol!


----------

